

Language Construction Kit - mgunes
http://www.zompist.com/kit.html

======
DanielStraight
I read the book just about as soon as it came out. It's really a great read,
even if you aren't interested in creating a language. The author's
understanding of linguistics is just amazing. I don't think you could possibly
read the book and not learn something.

~~~
Robin_Message
Is the book a lot better than the website? Could you give us a taste of the
additional content?

~~~
DanielStraight
I haven't browsed the website in a very long time, so I'm afraid I really
can't. I heard about the book from somewhere (probably HN), remembered how
awesome the site was when I browsed it years ago, ordered it, and devoured it.
Didn't really bother re-checking the website since I was getting the book.
Sorry I can't be more help.

------
chad_oliver
I came across this page (and Zompist's website) about five years ago. It has
quite literally changed my life - it introduced me to a hobby where
intellectual games are pursued for their own sake, and a community of people
who discussed ideas rather than what was on tv last night. Another great
resource is the zompist bulletin board, at <http://www.spinnoff.com/zbb/> \-
it's where the community is.

Although I've since moved on to programming and engineering, I owe a big debt
to zompist. So long, and thanks for all the ideas!

------
wtracy
For clarification: This is for human/fantasy languages, not programming
languages. :-)

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Of course, that has not stopped Larry Wall ;)

